# Megadeth Comming To Bangalore !



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

*www.megadeth.com/downloads/megadeth_logo_chrome_728.gif

The famous Thrash Metal Legend, Megadeth, is going to come to bangalore on 14th march this year. They are number two after metallica, and bangalore eagerly waits their arrival. They are going to perform alongside Machine Head.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif

this is their second visit to India.

I can't wait for the show, but sadly, just like Iron Maiden this show too is in the examination season and I will miss it*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23a.gif

Source: any half decent metalhead will tell you this information*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif

PS: someone please look for my rock/metal thread and bump it...


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 3, 2008)

even I have my exams


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 3, 2008)

Me too, but luckily I don't listen to Megadeth Anyway.


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 3, 2008)

arre yaar ye sab blore hee aate rehte hai ..bhaiyon ..kabhi DILLI bhi aa jao


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> arre yaar ye sab blore hee aate rehte hai ..bhaiyon ..kabhi DILLI bhi aa jao


Palace Grounds In Bangalore is the biggest place for Music Shows in India, and is hence naturally prefered over Delhi. I am a proud bangalorian. Most of the international bands choose bangalore city over others. The total number of international concerts here is higher than the number at rest of India put together.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Palace Grounds In Bangalore is the biggest place for Music Shows in India, and is hence naturally prefered over Delhi. I am a proud bangalorian. Most of the international bands choose bangalore city over others. The total number of international concerts here is higher than the number at rest of India put together.


+1
Bangalore rocks
Anyway i dont want to start a war here.
I can go if i want. My exams will be over on 13th


----------



## praka123 (Mar 3, 2008)

I fail to enjoy Popmusic  except few no.s


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I fail to enjoy Popmusic  except few no.s


Megadeth is anything but pop. I too don't enjoy pop. Megadeth is hardcore Speed and Thrash Metal with Progressive elements and distorted groovy guitars, pumping base guitars, strong riffs, and double bass drumming. Its as far as possible from pop, being more (technically) similar to indian classical music and symphoney music (though its not as ear friendly as them to most ppl)


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 3, 2008)

megadeth + machinehead *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39a.gif  
i m coming to bangalore 
where to get the tickets?


----------



## nvidia (Mar 3, 2008)

^^
Are you going to come from Mars just for this concert?
Anyway see this - *www.ticketpro.in/


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 3, 2008)

Megadeth are one of the known pioneers for this thrash metal genre.i like one of their album countdown to exctinction,rest sucks big time But then
I prefer European thrash metal bands like( kreator,destruction,sodom,holy moses,merciful fate dont get me wrong merciful fate is not exactly thrash but then as i said in one post black metal is subgenre to thrash metal ) than these american bands.they are far aggressive with complex guitar riffs,distorted bass tone and  using double pedals on bass drums with trigger whcih extra headbang.
to MetalheadGautham please dont get me wrong i am just sharing my interest out here.Your username tells me that you are big fan of metal music i really applause you.i am more into black metal and doom music.i hope you are aware of doom genre.
As far as concert concerned i bet motherjane will headbang you all they cover mostly thrash metal songs but i feel sorry i will be in dubai


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 3, 2008)

nvidia said:


> ^^
> Are you going to come from Mars just for this concert?
> Anyway see this - *www.ticketpro.in/


 
 yea..thanks for the link.

any digit member going to headbang


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

^^me. I have hardly any hair, but yes. I headbang.


----------



## eggman (Mar 4, 2008)

F*ck you vtu.........I have my exam that day !!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 31, 2008)

bump !
So anyone went ?
I had my Computer Science exams, so could not go.


----------



## Chirag (Mar 31, 2008)

I am not into all this so got no clue whats going on but just stopped by to tell that my neighbour's frnd went and he got some pics clicked with those Megadeth guys.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 1, 2008)

tell your friend to upload pics over here.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 1, 2008)

Chirag said:


> I am not into all this so got no clue whats going on but just stopped by to tell that my neighbour's frnd went and he got some pics clicked with those Megadeth guys.


pls get em for us.


----------

